# Electricity payment on-line?



## defenderman (Jul 15, 2009)

For the past few years I have been able to pay for my electric on-line with ENEL but now any payments I try to make just don't go through. They are saying they will cut e off if I don't pay. The bank in England are saying there is no problem there end. By the way my appartment is in sardinia.


----------

